# كيف يمكن اختبار و صيانة و تشغيل أجهزة تكييف السيارات



## mohamed abouzahra (15 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
​*يحتاج قائد السيارة إلي تشغيل جهاز تكييف الهواء بالسيارة سواء باردا أو دافئا طبقا للظروف الجوية و المناخية..و سوف نستعرض في هذا المجال-بإذن الله تعالي- **إلى **ثلاثة أشياء أساسية و هي **1- **كيفية التعرف علي أعطال دورة التكييف و أسبابها عموما ثم **2- **دور المستخدم الأساسي في الحفاظ علي عمل الدورة بكفاءة ثم **3- **الطريقة المثالية للاستخدام لتحقيق العمر التشغيلي.*

*أولا: كيفية الوقوف علي أعطال دورة التكييف إن وجدت:*

*قم بتشغيل جهاز التكييف بالسيارة علي السرعة البطيئة ( سرعة اللاحمل لمحرك السيارة ) لمدة ثلاث دقائق تقريبا ثم علي السرعة القصوي لمدة خمس دقائق أخري ثم راجع أو أنظر العين الزجاجية (15) أعلي خزان سائل التبريد.. فإذا وجدت فقاعات هوائية دل ذلك علي وجود هواء بالدائرة ويعني ذلك ضعف عملية التبريد و نقص الكفاءة – و بذلك يجب إعادة شحن الدائرة و استنزاف الهواء منها- أما في حال سلامة النظام فلا توجد فقاعات هوائية أثناء التشغيل مع ظهورها فقط عند إبطال تشغيل المكيف ثم اختفائها تماما و كذا نلاحظ وجود فارق واضح في درجة حرارة ماسورة دخول الفريون للضاغط ( تكون حارة ) و ماسورة خروج الفريون من الضاغط ( تكون باردة ).*

* و من أسباب ضعف كفاءة دورة تكييف الهواء بالسيارة:*

*1- **قد يكون غاز الفريون غير كاف للحد المطلوب وللوقوف علي ذلك هناك في بعض أجهزة التكييف عدسة خاصة يمكن من خلالها رؤية ما يشبه الضباب أو فقاعات مع وجود قطرات أشبه بقطرات الندا في صباح الشتاء في موقع تسريب غاز الفريون بالدائرة كدليل علي تسرب الفريون.. وللتأكد من ذلك بالقطع يتم قياس ضغط غاز الفريون بالدائرة بمركز متخصص وإعادة الشحن بعد إصلاح مكان التسرييب.*
*2- **قد يوجد حول المبخر - **Evaporator** -( الثلاجة ) من الخارج أتربة و فضالات نتيجة سحبها مع الهواء داخل مقصورة السيارة أثناء تشغيل جهاز التكييف و بذلك تحتاج إلي التنظيف إما بتيار هواء ذو ضغط مناسب أو الفك و الغسيل بالماء للتخلص من الأتربة المتراكمة بين شرائح الإشعاع.*
*3- **أيضا قد يكون ضاغط الفريون بالنظام قلت كفاءته بسبب زيادة العمر التشغيلي له مما يقلل من سرعة دوران غاز الفريون بالدائرة و بالتالي قلة كفاءة الدائرة و قدرتها علي التبريد مما يستلزم الكشف التقني المتخصص عي قدرة و ضغط الخروج للضاغط بمركز متخصص في هذا المجال.*


*ثانيا:ما هو المطلوب من قائد السيارة للحفاظ علي جهاز التكييف بحالة جيدة و كفاءة قصوي..*

*1**- يجب مراعاة تنظيف المشع الأمامي (3) الخاص بدورة التكييف (يثبت أمام مشع دائرة تبريد المحرك ) و تخليصه من الأتربة المتراكمة باستمرار و ذلك يساعد علي عدم إجهاد ضاغط الفريون للوصول إلي درجة التبريد المطلوبة و المضبوط عليها حساس قياس درجة حرارة المقصورة.*
*2- ضرورة تنظيف المبخر ( الثلاجة ) سنويا أو كلما لزم الأمر و تخليصها من الأتربة و البكتيريا التي تتراكم علي الزعانف و تسبب مشاكل صحية للركاب و خاصة لمصابي الحساسية الصدرية.*
*3**- الاستخدام الأمثل لفتحات خروج الهواء البارد أو الساخن.. فعند استخدام التكييف الدفيء تستخدم الفتحات السفلي ليتصاعد الهواء الساخن لأعلي.. و العكس بالنسبة للهواء البارد.. أما في حال وجود ركاب بالمقعد الخلفي للمقصورة فتستخدم الفتحات الوسطي العليا.. و علي ركاب المقاعد الأمامية فقط استخدام فتحات التهوية الجانبية الأمامية.*
*4**- يجب مراعاة نظافة المقصورة و دواسات الأرجل من الأتربة و غيرها حتى لا يتم سحبها مع الهواء الدوار.. حيث يبرد أو يسخن بمروره ليعاد دفعه من فتحات التهوية.*

*ثالثا :الطريقة المثالية لتشغيل جهاز تكييف الهواء بالسيارة:*

*1- **قم بتشغيل محرك السيارة أولا حتى تصل إلي درجة حرارة التشغيل المثلي للمحرك مع استقراره في سرعة اللاحمل و خاصة في الشتاء.*
*2**- **في حال وجود السيارة في منطقة حارة.. أي أن داخل المقصورة مرتفع الحرارة قم بفتح النوافذ جميعها أو نوافذ الأبواب الخلفية علي الأقل مع تشغيل المكيف لمدة دقيقة بدرجة تبريد متوسطة ثم بأعلى دفع هوائي لمدة دقيقتين تقريبا و ذلك لطرد كافة الهواء الحار من المقصورة.*
*3**- **قم بقفل جميع النوافذ بإحكام مع تشغيل جهاز التكييف بأعلى معدل تبريد و أعلي معدل دفع هوائي لمدة خمس دقائق أو أكثر إلي أن تشعر بتكييف المقصورة.*
*4**- **قم بضبط درجتي تبريد الهواء و معدل اندفاعه بما يناسبك لتحقق الغرض المنشود من أجهزة تكييف السيارات و هي الشعور بالراحة و تركيز الانتباه و بالتالي القيادة الآمنة لأطول فترة ممكنه مما يقلل من معدل الحوادث. *


----------



## مهندس يوسف دسوقي (1 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الطيب صلاح (1 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر ع الموضوع الجميل 


ربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## ENGMENG (2 يوليو 2007)

معلومات قيمة شكراااااا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (4 يوليو 2007)

مشكورييين على المجهود وبارك الله في عملك


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (11 يناير 2008)

مشكوووور والله يوفقك يارب


----------



## السوداني الاسد (30 مارس 2010)

تناولت كل المشاكل وحل الاعطال بطريقه جميله وفقك الله


----------



## FAOUZI 1 (4 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووور


----------



## رمضان النوبي (22 فبراير 2011)

لكم جزيل الشكر و العرفان


----------



## تامر شوقى الجزار (30 مارس 2011)

معلومات جميله تسلم إديك


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (30 مارس 2011)

نشكرك على هذه المعلومات وخاصة بحللول فصل الصيف


----------



## البراء عبد المنعم (21 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير عنا اخ محمد ويسلمووو على الموضوع الرائع وننتظر مزيدك ان شاء الله


----------



## ر.م علي (27 يونيو 2011)

معلومات مفيدة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مؤيدعواد (27 يونيو 2011)

الرجاء تزويدنا بكيفية تنظيف مبخر السيارة.......واذا كان بالامكان ارفاق صور لهذة العملية....وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng.omar75 (28 يونيو 2011)

معلومات قيمة نشكرك عليها مع فائق تقديرنا


----------

